# When Greeters don't greet.



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

What is up with that? I am getting sick and tired of the greeters at Lowes not greeting me as I enter the store. That is there only job and they do not do it.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

City Bound said:


> What is up with that? I am getting sick and tired of the greeters at Lowes not greeting me as I enter the store. That is there only job and they do not do it.



I wish I had such petty problems. :catfight:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> I wish I had such petty problems. :catfight:


maybe one day you will


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm getting sick and tired of walking into lowes and having them harrass me to get a lowes credit card. Seriously do you just make this stuff up without even smoking reefer?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Here CB...Smile...

[YOUTUBE]OjGCbMA7knU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of walking into lowes and having them harrass me to get a lowes credit card. Seriously do you just make this stuff up without even smoking reefer?


what , did you wake up on the wrong side of stripper pole today?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL!!!


[youtube]W98ZyGVfTDM[/youtube]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Be Oh Oh ..Aitch Oh Oh WTH ?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That's kind of funny because today I finally made it to a Super Wal Mart. The times I've been in a Super Walmart in my life I can count on one hand. I saw the greeter smiling at me on the way in, but avoided being greeted as I don't care about that and at the same time am happy they are there and have a job.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> what , did you wake up on the wrong side of stripper pole today?


Hey strippers gotta sleep too, but it's kind of hard with all that crunching on tacos in the background.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks raven. Here is one for you.

[YOUTUBE]cnlAhE-IZKE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I hate it when I approach a traffic light, and just as I get close, it has the audacity to turn red.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

wolf they do that just to tick you off.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Love thy neighbor

[YOUTUBE]qwirWWnzJKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of walking into lowes and having them harrass me to get a lowes credit card. Seriously do you just make this stuff up without even smoking reefer?


Super WM had someone standing with a clipboard to ask me if I would give them my email adress for coupons and whatnot. I politely declined explaining I live too far away.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I have been able to turn off street lights in the past while passing by...but something about the traffic lights, they arent skeered.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

City Bound said:


> What is up with that? I am getting sick and tired of the greeters at Lowes not greeting me as I enter the store. That is there only job and they do not do it.


You need to stop in over at Laura's "What's with these guys" thread. I hear they're real friendly and outgoing over there.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

City Bound said:


> what , did you wake up on the wrong side of stripper pole today?


There's really no wrong side unless you unbolt it from the ceiling.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> You need to stop in over at Laura's "What's with these guys" thread. I hear their real friendly and outgoing over there.


:bow:


:hysterical:ound::hysterical:ound:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> You need to stop in over at Laura's "What's with these guys" thread. I hear they're real friendly and outgoing over there.


 You're quick..lol


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Laura and I do not talk to each other anymore.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

City Bound said:


> Laura and I do not talk to each other anymore.


Well, we're all just playing along is all.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I hate that my kids are always expecting me to provide them with food and clothes that fit. The audacity!!! I tell them to get a job but all I get is the same old excuse...we have to be 16. Whatever!!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I thought it was 14 for working papers? Kids can work off the books at a younger age. I started working at 9.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

City Bound said:


> I thought it was 14 for working papers? Kids can work off the books at a younger age. I started working at 9.


Here you need to be 16 and have a work permit. It is tough for them to find neighborhood jobs such as moving lawns, babysitting, etc. because we live in a pretty remote place.

My son helps out my friend's husband on construction sites though. Under the table money...


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Dang wish I had known I wasnt allowed to work until sixteen and I bet my kids wished the same...LOL


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't get me wrong...they work plenty around the house. I just don't pay them for household chores.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> Don't get me wrong...they work plenty around the house. I just don't pay them for household chores.


Slave driver.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Qhorseman said:


> Slave driver.


Duh...why the heck do you think I am having another one??? Child labor!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

When I was young my Father always referred to us as Investments.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I love this thread.
My fritos and cottage cheese never tasted so good.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

CB, you "really" need to get out of the city...


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

NewGround said:


> CB, you "really" need to get out of the city...


Actually, I think he might be safer there.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

We don't have greeters at the Lowes here and frankly I hate to be greeted with how are you today because they don't really want to hear my problems. They expect you to mumble fine and move on. I am just pleased as all get out if I can find someone to help me find what I need and do it quickly and show intelligence about the product.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

CB, the greeters don't greet you and the JWs won't give you a magazine; you don't by chance have red glowing eyes do you?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

NewGround said:


> CB, you "really" need to get out of the city...


Why, they have pretty female greeters with hairy arms in the country that actually greet you when you walk in the door?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

vicker said:


> CB, the greeters don't greet you and the JWs won't give you a magazine; you don't by chance have red glowing eyes do you?


I am satan and I enjoy beef tacos.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

City Bound said:


> I am satan and I enjoy beef tacos.


Graciously prepared for you by a kind Chinese lady.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

The chinese lady looks better then what is on the menu.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You may need to ask for the other menu.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

if she is on that other menu I will ask for it


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

At the Home Dopot I go to in Tulsa cause theres no Lowes around in downtown. Nobody is a designated greeter. Those who arent working their aisles, refilling stock, cleaning, ect, come down to the main aisle and stand around. There may be 2 or 5 of them. They always help me when I ask for something, where it is, or assistance about an item. Nobody has ever pressured me to get a CC with them


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Recently I went to 'home dumbo' and asked the 'greeter' (front door j/o) where something was. He was in high dugeon that I'd actually ask him for assistance with something that he sent me on a wild goose chase (yes, I needed help, didn't know where something was, and he was trying to make a point--he didn't give a hoot)He had a petulant look on his pink cheeked face- he looked like he needed a smack across his chops to bring him down to the reality of his situation.

Other times I have gone in and the handsome young greeter showed me where item was, called the manager because I had a question about the price, and helped me to carry it to cashier. Fun!
I figure it's a gamble.
Greeters? Waste of money . . .Sometimes there is someone young who is trying to do a good job, so I am pleasant to them if they actually look at me and say hello.
But, I dont know if the women greeters have hairy arms or not . . . . .


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't see myself ever getting upset if a JW DOESN"T want to harass me, and that little fake exchange with the greeters at some places is something I could do without.

What DOES get to me? Picking up food through a drive thru window, and the person A) hands me my stuff without a glance or a word, B) mumbles some monotone "have a nice day" without ever looking at me, 3) is friendly, but when I ask for something, like ketchup, or a straw or something, they ROLL their EYES! 4)Doesn't acknowlege me b/c they're deep in conversation or cutting up with a co-worker.

Also, don't like going into a store where there are plenty of workers, but they don't know squat if you ask them for help, or you can't get anyone to help you, even though they're just standing around talking.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I would just as soon be left alone to shop. Usually if I can't find what I want there is no workers around anyway to help me. I hate when they start offering you 10% off of your purchase if you will get a credit card too..i feel like saying if I wanted one, wouldn't I already have it?..but I don't...just smile and say no thank you.


----------



## jdrobison (May 28, 2012)

was considering a greeter job at one of those discount stores, until I found out "Kiss my ass," doesn't count as a greeting:heh::heh::heh:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

sherry, I get the goose chase also. Sometimes it is like ping pong, they bounce you back and forth between the same two people.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I do not think Lowes in big city here has a greeter. Was in Friday and no no remember one and we got flat bed cart by our slelves. Walmart had a guy looking you over going out. Listening for the buzz to go off. One time one a head me caused itr to go off and I got checked. Mine was okay. Kmart I got stopped and I had paid okay but the clerk had not fixed soem thing. I have been noticing in Krogers one or two people watching before you check out. They will help find something. Sam's you have to show you sa;es receipt and get looked over to go out. Kind what they do at Walmart but do not check your reciept. It says they must be having stealing going on. I have not seen a greeter at Home Depot.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been in a lot of Lowes, in different cities, and I never saw a "greeter". I think they only do that at like Walmart or something.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Our Lowes has them, most times. We don't have a Walmart, I think.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I 've never seen a lowes greeter either only the lady with the clipboard asking if I would like to apply for a credit card.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Greeters won't greet when cheaters don't cheat. Cheating dogs!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

no walmart here. The unions are blocking them from coming in the city.

We have Target stores and K-mart. K-mart stinks.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

If I can just get on there I'm sure it would be sweet...

Red Forman 










Welcome to Lowes ... Dumbass


----------

